# Did I ruin my hgh



## Jpflex66 (Mar 20, 2020)

I was mixing my hgh and usually I let the bac drizzle down the side of vile but today I inserted needle and the vacuum effect pulled the bac on top of the powder. Did I damage the hgh?


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 20, 2020)

Most likely not .. although gh is fragile substance .. just be really careful next time .. I've done gh for years .. and things happen ... mostly likely it is fine .. the bigger question would be is it legit ... so many Chines generics are not ... getting a blood test is the only real way to know ... 



Jpflex66 said:


> I was mixing my hgh and usually I let the bac drizzle down the side of vile but today I inserted needle and the vacuum effect pulled the bac on top of the powder. Did I damage the hgh?


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

I thought the title said “Did I ruin my high”

well, thanks for ruining mine.....


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 21, 2020)

Fukk. This thread reminds me I brought my Frag home from work and it’s been sitting in a box since Monday. Guess that’s trash


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Fukk. This thread reminds me I brought my Frag home from work and it’s been sitting in a box since Monday. Guess that’s trash



How dare you keep your boyfriend in a box!?!

and call him such a nasty word. Shame! Shame!

(I couldn’t help
myself.)


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> How dare you keep your boyfriend in a box!?!
> 
> and call him such a nasty word. Shame! Shame!
> 
> ...



youre right... I need a spanking.


----------



## Trump (Mar 21, 2020)

it was trash long before this incident 



Voyagersixone said:


> Fukk. This thread reminds me I brought my Frag home from work and it’s been sitting in a box since Monday. Guess that’s trash


----------



## coconuttree (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi, don't think so I did it twice at least and my IGF-1 blood test was good so... when you use humatrope have a look when you put the bac on the powder is damn right on top and even make some bubbles but it works ! 
Sorry for my english I'm french.


----------



## Jpflex66 (Mar 21, 2020)

Yea I’m still questioning if my gh is legit. It’s Chinese generic. But I notice a difference I’m on 3 ius a day. Blood test only way but no money right now. The source is a legit supplier but never know


----------



## coconuttree (Mar 21, 2020)

For how long to you use this one? Any sides effects ?
Yes the only way to know is blood test...


----------



## Jpflex66 (Mar 23, 2020)

Just a few weeks. Can’t afford blood test yet. I feel like it’s working the supplier said of course his stuff is all good


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2020)

Jpflex66 said:


> Just a few weeks. Can’t afford blood test yet. I feel like it’s working the supplier said of course his stuff is all good



How is it that you can afford to buy HGH, but not a blood test?


----------



## Jpflex66 (Mar 30, 2020)

I had the gh before few weeks back when I had momey


----------



## Jpflex66 (Mar 30, 2020)

I have no insurance


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 3, 2020)

You can mix it with a pen. or you can do it with a syringe.


----------

